# G Code for Medicare Patients?



## kmess (Jan 30, 2009)

There was a G code for medicare patients to be used in place of 99000 for handling of specimen that were sent to outside labs.  Do you know if that code is still available, and if so, what it is?  Medicare may have d/c'd it, but I have just determined that our practice has not been charging for this to any patients.  Before I get excited about finding a possible additional revenue source (I know it is a little one), I want to know we can still charge for it.


----------

